# Questions on IAD



## crb_22601 (Jan 12, 2006)

I just have a few questions on IAD. I will be flying into BWI either that friday May 4 or May 5 early AM to visit my parents for a week in Northern Virginia. And was wondering If people will be selling frogs there. And if so will that be on the first day or second or third. I would really like to know. And if I did intend on buying some frogs would I have any trouble taking them on the plane first off. Secondly should I set deals up with vendors before hand or will their be a pretty good selection to choose from?

Thanks,

CRB


----------



## Alan (Jan 12, 2005)

IAD sales are Saturday and Sunday. You can try to arrange sales in advance with vendors who are willing to do so - but I think you'll find a fair number of frogs on the show floor.

Flying with frogs requires a little advance planning of how you will transport them to keep their temps and humidy stable and to keep them from being jostled. I have flows from the West coast to the East coast with frogs. I didn't advertise that I had them and had no problems (ran them right through the xray in a small backpack).


----------



## brettlt (Oct 5, 2006)

Frogs are not allowed on commercial planes to the best of my knowledge. (I work for an airline.) I was wondering if security would have a problem, I guess not, or at least not at the airport Alan flew out of. If you were going to try it I would arrive at the airport very early and see if you get through security, if not, you need to have a backup plan or you will not be flying that day, or at least not with the frogs. As far as after security, you should be fine if they are hidden in carry on luggage. I do not know about laws being broken or anything, I was just talking in terms of airline rules.

I would love to be able to fly in and pickup frogs and then fly home, (I fly cheaper than buying gas for the car,) but I cannot be caught breaking any airline rules without dire consequences, so I will not try it.

I don't want to scare or anything, but I wanted to tell you the rules.

Also, if you are going to try it, I would just put them through the x-ray machine bag scan. Do not try getting cute and strapping them to your body or anything, if you are caught it will look like smuggling and premediation. If in a bag, you can claim to be ignorant of the rules and you should not have any legal consequences.


----------



## insularexotics (May 3, 2005)

Check out this thread: http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=5536


----------



## bbrock (May 20, 2004)

I have flown with frogs a dozen or more times as have many others. The prohibition against carrying frogs is airline policy, not homeland security policy. Therefore, you USUALLY don't have any trouble getting through security. I have never had any problems. I have a special carry-on duffle that I pack the frogs in. A couple of times of seen the screeners smile and shake their heads as the bag went through the X-ray machine.

Why airlines allow yappy dogs, yowly cats, and even squawking birds on their planes but not oderless and quiet frogs is beyond me. But I've never had an incident.


----------



## crb_22601 (Jan 12, 2006)

So I am getting mixed reviews from this post. Maybe I should start another post.

But here are a few questions.

1. Is it ok to fly on planes with frogs. (carry on)
2. Would on of those thermal lunch boxes be a good packaging system?
3. What would happen if I get caught with frogs?


----------



## crb_22601 (Jan 12, 2006)

Does anybody know which vendors are going to be at IAD this year?


----------



## Alan (Jan 12, 2005)

I will note that when I flew with frogs - I had them in a very small canvas backpack with *NO* metal objects or *ANYTHING* that would register on the Xray. No pens, iPaq, candy bar etc - just plastic containers with frogs and a towel. That way they should breeze right through Xray without anyone trying to figure out what the miscellaneous other things in the bag are. Make the Xray tech's job easy and they are likely to make your inspection easy.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

The current list is here:
http://www.intlamphibday.org/IAD2004events.asp



crb_22601 said:


> Does anybody know which vendors are going to be at IAD this year?


----------



## spydrmn12285 (Oct 24, 2006)

Is there any way we can contact the confirmed breeders (I see your name kyle ) and ask what their offerings will be at the actual show? Also, from everyone's experience, when do they have the best deals? This will be my first show and I'd like to be best prepared to get the frogs I most want and at the best deals. I read on this board that the auction was a really good place to grab some quality frogs and great prices.


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

I think I`ll be adding my name to the list this year.


----------



## Alan (Jan 12, 2005)

Several of the breeders will probably post roughly what they bringing a week or so before the show. In the past it has appeared in the Classifieds forum. You can make any request of a breeder re: pre-selling frogs. You may want to consider walking the show floor and seeing what is available. Seeing a frog before you buy it is always preferable to buying sight-unseen. Walking the show floor also lets you get a feel of where supply is and what the going prices are.

The only way to know what 80% of the show floor will have is to walk it and see.

Best prices? Its a delicate balance between time and quality frogs. The longer you wait the greater the chance it will be bought by someone else. Know what certain frogs are selling for BEFORE you go to a show. If the price is right - buy it if you like it.

Some frogs are "hotter" at some shows - more in demand. Its hard to know in advance what those will be. They will sell-out very quickly.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Nice Aaron... it will be nice to meet you.

As for IAD its a great time, and as already stated very tough to say what will be there. Mainly common things are normally there azureus, auratus, leucs, and tincs. Anything else is tough to say. I also believe they frown on presales, but I do not have my rules handy.

The best part of IAD is the lectures, and the after hours bar talk...


----------



## NCSUdart (Oct 1, 2004)

always hit up tor and todd's table first their stuff always goes fast. i'm assuming they are attending this year again though.


----------



## crb_22601 (Jan 12, 2006)

Thanks, for all the tips. I will have to do that. I am going to be starting a custom rack pretty soon. It will be 6 20 highs and am looking to get either thumbs or pumilio. This sounds like it will be a blast but it sounds like everything goes quick so I guess you can pay to get in early and it sounds like that will be the route to go. I would like to enjoy the after hours bar talk but unfortunatly though I dont look it at all I am under age. So no bar talk for me but I might be able to attend the lectures if i have a chace too. And like the moderators said It sounds like a great place to make contacts and just have a good time. 

I look forward to meeting a lot of people that share the same interests and maybe my Girlfriend will understand this hobby is just not my crazy way to spend money and pass time. LOL


----------



## Rambo67 (Jun 12, 2006)

I heard IAD gets insanely crowded, which isnt so much of a problem seeing as i live roughly 20 minutes away, but i get irritable when in small buildings with large crowds. :lol: 

So, as this will be my first, is showing up early better? Or are people already lined up?


----------



## Alan (Jan 12, 2005)

IAD is not "insanely crowded". Be there 10 minutes before the opening time and you'll be fine.


----------



## Rambo67 (Jun 12, 2006)

Ah thanks, ive heard "tales" of hardly being able to see tables, maybe it was one of those "theres a pool on the roof" tales you tell new people?


----------



## Alan (Jan 12, 2005)

Here are some IAD 2006 show hall shots:


----------



## Alan (Jan 12, 2005)

This was IAD 2005:


----------



## NCSUdart (Oct 1, 2004)

i can't find myself in any of the 2k5 or 2k6 photos.. i'm sad now


----------



## spydrmn12285 (Oct 24, 2006)

So who's todd and tor in these picture so I know who to track down first .


----------



## Rambo67 (Jun 12, 2006)

Ah, thanks for the pictures. It doesnt look any worse than any other herp show.


----------



## bluedart (Sep 5, 2005)

kyle1745 said:


> The best part of IAD is the lectures, and the after hours bar talk...


Yep!


----------



## *GREASER* (Apr 11, 2004)

bluedart said:


> kyle1745 said:
> 
> 
> > The best part of IAD is the lectures, and the after hours bar talk...
> ...


yeah im not very interesed in the frog sales as much as I am in the lectures. I looked at the site and didnt see any lectures posted yet. Does anyone know who will be speaking and what the topics will be?


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

*GREASER* said:


> bluedart said:
> 
> 
> > kyle1745 said:
> ...


you are speaking on Peruvian PDF's, dont you know :wink: :shock: 

I can't wait myself !!!

Shawn


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

I found my head in one of the pics... 

Really it is a great time, and I hope to see a great turnout this year.


----------



## *GREASER* (Apr 11, 2004)

sports_doc said:


> [quote="*GREASER*":1zbyea28]
> 
> 
> bluedart said:
> ...


you are speaking on Peruvian PDF's, dont you know :wink: :shock: 

I can't wait myself !!!

Shawn[/quote:1zbyea28]


You guys want the pg13 or Rated R version?


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

We want the Unrated Version. We'll be asking to see IDs before people come in for your talk. 

I'm seriously thinking about going this year, probably just for the social aspects.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

If it wasnt right before finals . . . always next year.


----------



## TimStout (Feb 16, 2004)

I've attended IAD for the last four years...the past two as a vendor. The show has grown alot over that time and I can say that I saw alot of more rare frogs still available Sunday afternoon this past year. Sunday is always a little slower. I also had alot of great orchid plants left as well. 
Meeting DBoard friends is always a good time.
See you there!


----------



## Anoleo2 (Feb 1, 2006)

I want to go so badly!!! 

Wow, I can't believe it's less crowded then the Manchester Rep. Show! That's just sad. :lol: 

Too bad it's all the way down there in Baltimore...


----------



## nburns (May 3, 2005)

Timothy,
I remember the same thing on Sunday, a lot of rare stuff that I wish I would have had the $$ to pick up. Sunday was a lot slowerer but made for some good times just hanging out and getting to know people.


----------



## hoyta (Jan 18, 2006)

*Hey*

I'll be there- can't wait to meet everyone! Mike, you should go- you know you will regret it if you don't


----------



## TimStout (Feb 16, 2004)

Nate,
I remember someone had a group of fants that I should have picked up. I did trade a bit and ended up with 0.0.3 GL lamasi that grew out to be 2.1.


----------

